
IoT Home Router Botnet Leveraged in Large DDoS Attack - ebarock
https://blog.sucuri.net/2016/09/iot-home-router-botnet-leveraged-in-large-ddos-attack.html
======
estevaoavillez
No way to see this blog post and forget the "Large CCTV Botnet Leveraged in
DDoS Attacks" ([https://blog.sucuri.net/2016/06/large-cctv-botnet-
leveraged-...](https://blog.sucuri.net/2016/06/large-cctv-botnet-leveraged-
ddos-attacks.html)) that was also written by Daniel Cid.

Interesting to see that any vulnerable device these days can be used as a
botnet for DDOS attacks.

